# EastWest Installation Center getting stuck?



## Studio E (Dec 11, 2021)

I purchased the upgrade from Hollywood Orchestra Diamond to Opus yesterday. I started downloading the additional content for the strings, brass, woodwinds, percussion, etc. That took about 16 hours as their servers must really be hammered right now. But then, I started downloading the solo cello, solo violin, Stormdrum 2 and EW Symphonic Choirs Expansion, and all four of those just give me the white/grey line, oscillating back and forth with no download progress showing. I've tried shutting down INstallation Center and restarting, but it's still the same thing. I'm not receiving any error messages at all. Any ideas?


----------



## dgburns (Dec 11, 2021)

@Studio E look at the bottom of the installer window, they put text there. Those libraries need a location specified and will default to the place you set in prefs in the EW installer, and there may be a screen prompt to add the library folder there in a hidden screen. Other possibility is that the installer will stop if there isn’t enough room on the hard drive at the location.
just thinking out loud


----------



## Studio E (Dec 11, 2021)

dgburns said:


> @Studio E look at the bottom of the installer window, they put text there. Those libraries need a location specified and will default to the place you set in prefs in the EW installer, and there may be a screen prompt to add the library folder there in a hidden screen. Other possibility is that the installer will stop if there isn’t enough room on the hard drive at the location.
> just thinking out loud


Thank you David. The text window just said that it was downloading one of the libraries but it really didn't look like it was. However, I checked my Download folder (PC), and emptied it of all the temp files from the Black Friday buying spree, about 35 GB. Thern I shut down the Installation Center, restarted it, and now it seems to be working. Thanks so much!


----------

